# Our overnight guest...



## Wynpyp (Sep 19, 2008)

My girlfriend had to go out of town for the night and asked me to watch her dog. Up till now, Bayne and Oakley haven't really played much because Oakley was having some issues with Bayne's size. Bayne just wants to play with her but he's really good with playing gentle with little dogs.

Oakley, since she got here at 5pm, has been very good with Bayne! I'm really impressed! Oakley is such a card and a sweetheart! She's also very quite. The only noises she makes are little whimpers when she wants something. She does NOT bark... ever.

So here are some pics...

Chillin' on the couch

















Taking over Boots' spot


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Very cute! Have fun..


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

So cute!! 

I wonder if she can teach Iorek not to bark :S


----------

